# Pirate ship sandbox project.



## Sarge240 (Feb 8, 2013)

My sons birthday, he turns 4, and he loves pirates. Attached is the project pics. Wanted the old ship look, but some small things to keep a 4 year old interested.


----------



## Sarge240 (Feb 8, 2013)

Post 2


----------



## Sarge240 (Feb 8, 2013)

Early American stain for the old ship look, and spar varnish.


----------



## Sarge240 (Feb 8, 2013)

10 hours to dry the second coat, then I'll fill it with sand and attach the flag post and main sail. 

Should be completed within 24 hours. 

Let me know what you guys think! Thanks.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I like it. Really cool :thumbsup:


----------



## Sarge240 (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks Steve.


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

Lucky kid. Wishing I was 4 again. Great idea and great job executing it!


----------



## Sarge240 (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks for the compliments, she needs a name now! Any ideas?


----------



## blaineo (Dec 29, 2012)

Thats aweaome hehe...I better not let my 4 year old see it lol


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Now that's awesome sarge!!!!
Well done and full of detail in the wheel house.


----------



## Sarge240 (Feb 8, 2013)

Haha, thanks fellas. Only my second woodworking project too! Not to pay myself on the back lol. 

Next is to finish my workbench. 

Any ideas on a name for the ship?


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Awesome! Something your son will remember forever. :thumbsup:


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

Sarge240 said:


> Any ideas on a name for the ship?


Ships are often named after a favorite woman in the Captain's life. Consider naming it after Mom.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I don't have an idea for the name, but I just wanted to say that I love your sand box. This thing is awesome and it is projects like this that form memories that will live forever in a child's mind. Good for you, for creating a project that will spark stories in the years to come that start with....."remember that pirate ship sandbox?"
Great work.
:thumbsup:


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Great lob i really like the ships wheel.... name? how bout sAARGH


----------



## JCMeyersIV (Mar 8, 2012)

Amazing! Kudos!


----------



## Corky (Dec 18, 2012)

Brilliant! What a lucky kid!

Anyone else chuckle at the cat looking at it longingly in the third picture of the first post?


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Pretty cool project. Your boy is gonna love that!

Mark


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

AWESOME JOB! He will love it.


----------



## snookfish (Jan 10, 2011)

If its a sand box, you can name it "Sandy"! Great job, your a great dad! Where did you get the design inspiration?


----------



## Sarge240 (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks all for the inspirational compliments. He absolutely loved it! 

The design idea came from my wife recording Peter Pan, hook, and countless jake and the never land pirate cartoons. He loves pirate ships, and she mentioned getting h a sandbox. Well, you know how it goes, " wait...I can build one of those!!"

7 days later, here she is!


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

What Corky said,

That thing is beautiful and has litter box written all over it. Maybe a sail that turns into a cover with a draw string closure will keep the four year old from discovering unexpected kitty treasure


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

very cool


----------



## Hunter (May 10, 2012)

That is an awesome sandbox, and you did a great job on it. Why not let the cap'n name her? He'll probably get a kick out of that.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Be sure to christen her by bashing a 100 year old champagne bottle on the 'ole hull.


----------



## Sarge240 (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks for the warning, we actually have a tarp cut to fit the sand area. That should deter the shop cat from dropping a load in it!

He's going to name it "ninny" after his "sissy". He can't quite get the "s" sounds out.

She's 15 and ecstatic that he's naming it after her. The wife is going to hand paint the name on the hull. 

Thanks again for the compliments!


----------



## RogerInColorado (Jan 16, 2013)

Wonderful project. A creative idea well executed. 

Speaking of the cat . . . make sure you have your lid built before you put the sand it. Don't ask me how I know that.


----------



## Sarge240 (Feb 8, 2013)

Roflmao!!! Nice. 


Thanks for the heads up


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Cool project for a cute kid.

I'm late to this thread and the name selection but when you build another for his son you can name it the aargh-o-naught.


----------



## Rockerbox1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Very very cool! Makes me wish I was a kid again, or even wish I had kids that young again
Wait....no, no I don't wish I had kids that young again. I will just wait till I have grand kids, in 37 years.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

that is freaking awesome bud:thumbsup:


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Awesome pirate sand box! Like it very much. Great design and build especially on the wheel house, lot of beautiful details. Your kid is very lucky and will have loads of fun playing with it. He'll be very proud of his Dad.


----------



## Sarge240 (Feb 8, 2013)

Thank you. He loves it and plays in it all the time. I still have to put up the pirate flag, so I'll be gettin a large oak dowel to mount it soon. The weather hasn't even begun to penetrate the wood. The spar varnish is holding up well.


----------



## RemodelS (Apr 7, 2013)

Sarge240 said:


> Thanks for the warning, we actually have a tarp cut to fit the sand area. That should deter the shop cat from dropping a load in it!
> 
> He's going to name it "ninny" after his "sissy". He can't quite get the "s" sounds out.
> 
> ...


That is really cool!


----------

